# Mikes overhead layout is up and running!



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Finished up the last of the curved corner sections and picked up enough LGB track at Watts to finish up the loop. Here are some pics of the layout with a few buildings in the corners. Still need to run power for lights and dig out the box of all the people and stuff. Cheers Mike


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Pics of the newest engine on the line. Built up from a pile of parts, I have a 2nd one under construction right now. Cheers Mike


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! I always wanted something like that but my wife wouldn't let me.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder if Neil would let me do that in the office


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! You don't have to worry about the elements or tripping over anything


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

A outdoor garden line is planned as well. Hopefully later this summer or fall we can get the raised area built and filled in. Depending on my income from the new job I start schooling for on Monday. We might be able to get some of the track down this year. The trains fight for funding along with my antique tractors that demand attention during the warm months of the year. Cheers Mike


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a pretty good looking layout Mike. I like the "hangar" you made for the open space across the hallway. 
Cliff


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Mike,
Looks good!!! just goes to show ya that with alittle wood and some imagination with patiance and time you can get results without spending on expensive hardware and your up and running. Enjoy!!!


----------

